

Mapillary Is Building a Crowdsourced Street View with User Submitted Photos - gyllen
http://petapixel.com/2015/03/08/mapillary-is-building-a-crowdsourced-street-view-with-user-submitted-photos

======
tombrossman
This looks pretty but what's in it for me? The service is proprietary - it's a
data silo with some very restrictive T&C's.

They are using Open Street Map for some of it and I'm already a happy
contributor to that open platform. Maybe I missed it in the press release
reprinted by petapixel.com but I don't see what financial incentive
contributors have. Maybe I'm out of touch but saying I'm 'empowered' and that
this is 'crowdsourced' isn't that interesting.

~~~
jesolem
As an OSM contributor you might be interested in the fact that every photo is
immediately available in the iD editor for everyone to use. (JOSM will happen
one day too) The American Red Cross is taking photos on Mapillary for Missing
Maps, etc.

As a regular person you get a service for sharing geotagged photos of places,
available under CC BY-SA.

------
beering
Article doesn't mention it, but photos are available under CC BY-SA 4.0.
Important bit to know for those people who don't want a repeat of CDDB.

For one thing, work is already being done on some Mapillary integrations with
OpenStreetMap as an extra data source for figuring out ground truth when
mapping.

------
rasz_pl
all those pictures, all this data, why doenst anyone use photogrammetry to
generate 3D models of streets instead of clunky photo panoramas?

We should have detailed 3D maps of whole cities by now.

~~~
ris
[http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2014/12/15/sfm-
preview.html](http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2014/12/15/sfm-preview.html)

